# probleme mit raid-controller



## smista (21. Januar 2005)

hi@all,

ich möchte mit linux (suse 9.0 pro) ein raid 0 machen. einen raid-controller habe ich schon eingebaut und läuft als raid 0. bloß erkennt suse meinen raid-controller nicht. 

meine hardware: raidcontroller ---> adaptec 1200a
                         mainboard    ---> asus P4C800

auf meinem mainboard ist auch noch ein controller drauf, der nicht angesprochen wird.

an was liegt das? warum geht das nicht? 

danke im vorraus


----------



## generador (21. Januar 2005)

Wahrscheinlich keine Treiber installiert
Du kannst unter Linux auch Software Raid machen dann brauchste keinen Controller dafür


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2005)

Hard- und Software-Raid sind meiner Meinung nach aber nicht kompatibel.
Was dann bedeutet, dass wenn das Raid mittels Controller eingerichtet wurde, es nicht ueber Software-Raid laufen duerfte.

Bei Irrtum waere Korrektur nett. Kenne mich mit Raid nicht so sehr aus, hatte mal ein SoftRaid am laufen und kenn sonst nur Theorie.


----------

